# Laughing Rats??



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

I think it could be true although my rats have never made sounds (( i had a mouse that used to laugh though)).. do you think its real??

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2018667354


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i have heard that rats laugh at an inaudible level but i have never witnessed it though when i tickle steve belly through the cage i think he laughs


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

The Video isn't working for me .


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Yep! Rats are quite the gigglers  Like Steph mentioned, it's at an inaudible level.


----------



## smellycato (Apr 7, 2007)

I think (because the people doing this are scientists) they have the right equipment to be able to here the rats laughter, although my boys dont let me tickle them


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

my boys go nuts when i tickle them LoL especially my younger ones they just wanna play and play i get tired before they do it is adorable


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats awesome!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i've found that as the rats get older (around 2 years or over) that you cna start to hear their laughs if you make sure to listen. its very cute! i'm not sure why you can hear it when they're old but my guess would be that their voices lower like that of older humans of equivlant ages. but that's only a guess really. i have heard it in Myght and Spider though so i know its possbile.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

wow thats cute, Ive seen that in a documentary on the tv. the thing translating the ultrasonic squeeking is a bet detector

http://tierneylab.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/03/18/what-happens-when-you-tickle-a-rat-see-for-yourself/

http://www.sylviathornhill.co.uk/Bev/Index.htm


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Omg that's amazing! I never knew they could laugh!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

That's great!! :lol:


----------

